# 12 Week Bulk - is it enough?



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been running a slow cut, currently sitting around 14% body fat. Thinking I'd actually like to bulk for a bit and gain some size as I think once I get my bf down further I'm going to feel a bit skinny. Is it worth me running a slow bulk for 12 weeks? I really don't want to gain any more fat so will eat just over maintenance cals but wondering whether this will be enough in only 12 weeks.

I only want to bulk for 12 weeks as I will then want to run a 12 week cut in time for when I go on holiday. Or should I just eat around maintenance now and then run a 12-16 week cut?

Really not sure where to go with this at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

svarcy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been running a slow cut, currently sitting around 14% body fat. Thinking I'd actually like to bulk for a bit and gain some size as I think once I get my bf down further I'm going to feel a bit skinny. Is it worth me running a slow bulk for 12 weeks? I really don't want to gain any more fat so will eat just over maintenance cals but wondering whether this will be enough in only 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


3 months is definitely enough time for a bulk. Sounds ideal.


----------

